# Zombie Feltie Skull Head



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Took inspiration from Highbury's skull logo for his haunt, added in some design elements from the Midnight Syndicate zombie felties and Alice Cooper zombie feltie, and came up with this guy - a skull head zombie feltie.

FullSizeRender4 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

FullSizeRender by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I do not know how you do all that tiny little stitching, he is a splendid feltie


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Patience and reading glasses help:jol:

Thanks, Hairazor!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

May be my favorite feltie so far.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Don't tell your Alice Cooper feltie that. He might cry if he thinks he's been replaced in your affections:googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

neat


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Yep he's my favourite too! I love his little staff.


----------



## Gruenenfelder (Sep 20, 2016)

That is soooooo cute! I almost squealed. Not normally a good Halloween reaction, but in this case, so cute!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

I inspired that!?! He is UN.BE.LEIVABLE!!!!!!!!! I love his little voodoo staff!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank you, my dears!

Gruen, your comment made me laugh

And yes, Highbury, you are indeed inspirational. And a really nice guy, too:jol:


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

So cool, Roxy!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Daaaaang Roxy yet another winner!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks again, peeps! He's now on his way to his new home in Highbury Cemetery:jol:


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

So cute! I love all the details with the stitching and the little hat and staff. :biggrinkin::cheesykin:


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

I wasn't sure if I was supposed to say anything, but I just got back from a weekend trip to Salem and my new RoxyBlue feltie was waiting patiently in my mailbox for me. He is SO ADORABLE. Thank you so much, Roxy! Mrs. Highbury and I both LOVE LOVE LOVE him! And if you're ever in the area, you always have visitation!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, Ms FG

And you are most welcome, Highbury! I'm happy you and the missus like him


----------

